# Replacing smooth handle on Daiwas sealine?



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

I bought a daiwa sealine x boat (SLEB7-1HR) rod online and didn't realize that the new models have what they call a "quick grip Smooth handle" which is a low friction handle in place of the standard foam grip (it's a hardeneed solid plastic material)which is suppose to slide out of the rod holder easily. I'm going to use this rod for casting and jigging so I want high friction. I'm thinking the easiest option would be to get a rod wrap to go over the existing handle. Is this rod wrap any good and do u think that it would be the best option? http://shop.mudhole.com/s.nl/category.248/it.A/id.13662/.f 
If I could figure out how to remove the existing handle that may be more ideal because I think that the handle is heavier than normal handles. There is a sticker taht was put on the handle which gives a warning about lead so maybe the handle has lead in it which is IMHO stupid for a handle b/c that's going to make it heavy. The handle is pretty tough so I'm thinking that removing the handle w/o damaging the rod is going to be tough, but any ideas are appreciated.
Anyone out there use this rod or this kind of new daiwa handle?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the warning is for the sinkers you will use...try friction tape...


----------

